# GB-50 and beyond



## Donivanp (Jul 6, 2020)

With GB-47 starting in less than a month and only two defined GB's left on the listing, I thought it would be time to discuss ideas for GB 50 and beyond. What say yea all?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2020)

It's been brought up before. It's another year before the last one is done which makes a new poll now a bit early in my opinion.


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 6, 2020)

Let me start with a suggestion of 1942! Any military aircraft in combating nations in 1942. This could be Pacific, Europe, CBI, Med, NA, Russia. 

And yes Andy I know that there is almost a Year left (GB-50 would start 1 May 2021), but starting discussions may take a bit. Just my opinion.

Thank you


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2020)

I have failed miserably in past participation, but I enjoy looking at everyone's work.

That being said, why not have a GB based on prototypes? Or one based on "what if's" (like Grant's recent Stuka Mistel)?

We have really creative and talented guys here, it would be great to see what everyone would come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 6, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> I have failed miserably in past participation, but I enjoy looking at everyone's work.
> 
> That being said, why not have a GB based on prototypes? Or one based on "what if's" (like Grant's recent Stuka Mistel)?
> 
> We have really creative and talented guys here, it would be great to see what everyone would come up with.


I like the what it's. What if the war lasted longer. What if the B-35 and 36 received much higher priority?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2020)

Donivanp said:


> I like the what it's. What if the war lasted longer. What if the B-35 and 36 received much higher priority?


True, plus the Japanese, Germans, British and Americans all had new jets in the works, for example.
There was also mixed power bombers and fighters in the works, like the Ryan fireball.
These could all fall into a "1946" category.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 16, 2020)

FJ-1 Fury would fit in there, first flown 1946.
First flight, Davidson was the pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2020)

14th of December 2008, oh to be young again and have a mojo! 😉😆😂 
Can't sleep, maybe see if I can save the Polikarpov! 😉 
I like the "what if" idea, both for WWII and regardless of era, F-111 in RAF colours, TSR. 2 in Swedish splinter camouflage, Norwegian E/E Lightning! 😉 
I'm hungry, time for some chilli! 🤤

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Aug 2, 2020)

Jan, you sound a bit giddy, need some sleep there. I like your inputs on the what if.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2020)

Managed to get some sleep later, plenty of! 😉😆😂


----------



## Donivanp (Aug 10, 2020)

I see a BOB in the future


----------



## Donivanp (Aug 10, 2020)

Or maybe, the early years, 1939/1940.


----------



## PlasticHero (Sep 29, 2020)

Donivanp said:


> I see a BOB in the future



For GB 45 you built a very nice Finnish 109; even I would be too shy to ask for BOB so soon. I made a matrix of past builds looking for gaps or old categories. A quick count gives about 33 set in WW2; about 11 set in other times; and about 11 that allowed other times. The European theater was much more represented than Pacific. Looking at all this and a few cups of coffee; here are some suggestions.

Some categories that include WW2
Any Japanese designed and built AC.
"Under New Management" Captured AC from any era.
Any multi wing AC; mostly WW1 but includes Gladiator; Swordfish etc.
These are other eras
Any Arab/Israeli AC from 1948 to 1973.
Any AC or Helicopter from the Falklands War.
Any helicopter or Vertical take off/landing AC.

For GB50 there should be some sort of 50's theme.
Any AC from 1950-59
Any AC still flying that is more than 50 years old. This could be interesting since a current flying WW2 era show AC will be CLEAN with gloss paint and may not have authentic markings.
Any AC still in active military service that is more than 50 years old. This is what I could find. Mig-21; B-52; Tu-95 Bear; T-38; F-4 Phantom; C-130; Mirage III; U-2; C-5 Galaxy; KC-135 Stratotanker; AN-2. Runner up F-15(1972); Civil 747 and DC-3.


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 29, 2020)

PlasticHero said:


> For GB 45 you built a very nice Finnish 109; even I would be too shy to ask for BOB so soon. I made a matrix of past builds looking for gaps or old categories. A quick count gives about 33 set in WW2; about 11 set in other times; and about 11 that allowed other times. The European theater was much more represented than Pacific. Looking at all this and a few cups of coffee; here are some suggestions.
> 
> Some categories that include WW2
> Any Japanese designed and built AC.
> ...


And while I do agree with your input, This is a WWII Aircraft Forum which is why there is a pedomanace in that era. I would like to see more Pacific theme builds, and I am personally a Jet (1950-present) NUT. 
I don't see many Japanese builds, that would be cool, but I would be more inclined to the Pacific/Indo China theater of operations. I like the Arab/Israeli Idea. Falklands war is cool but again, we tend to keep to the WWII Aircraft theme. We stray out once a build set or so but that's why the 3/4 WWII, 1/4 other. WWI is also an open spot. 
Love the 50's theme for GB 50. Cool jets Korean war, Arab/Israel, lots of great aircraft. The whole USAF Century series, Hawker Hunter Vampires and MiGs to name just a minor few. 
Keep 'em coming as I am just throwing some things out and asking for Ideas.


----------



## Mainly28s (Sep 29, 2020)

I like the idea of 50-year+ old aircraft! I might be tempted to do a DC-3/C-47.

I'd also like to throw the idea of prototypes, test aircraft, those assigned to a test unit or those flown by a recognised test pilot into the ring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 2, 2020)

Reconnaissance birds. For god sake that's what started it all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2020)

Interesting thoughts about the Pacific theater.
Perhaps go one step further and make it a CBI theater build.
Quite a range of types of Japanese aircraft as well as Soviet, Italian, Dutch, American and so on.
Also were quite a few "puppet" states along with the major nations, which would be fun to see.


----------



## PlasticHero (Dec 31, 2020)

Ringing out the old year with some even wilder suggestions for future group builds... Side note, these can be only WWII or all eras. 
Sinkers or Floaters; any boat, ship, or submarine or any amphibious/float plane.
Non Combat; any trainer, recon, transport, liaison, prototype plane that did not cause direct damage. This could include 2 seater conversions of Spits etc.
This is a twist on the optional second category; what ever the subject is like "Twin engine fighter", one option is WWII and the other is Non WWII. So, P-38 or F-4 Phantom.
Transferred Ownership; this is a plane built by one nation but flown under another's markings. Mustang in RAF or Bf 109 in Swiss markings for example.
That's all I have, now go have some fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2021)

How about a GB for all our shelf queens, shelf warmers, that's sitting on the Shelf of Doom?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> How about a throne for all our shelf queens, shelf warmers, that's sitting on the Shelf of Doom?
> 
> View attachment 606932


That would require an entirely new forum 

Another thought I had, was "archaic" aircraft pressed into service at the war's start. Ones that had been in service in the late 20's and early 30's that ended up seeing action when WWII broke out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2021)

Actually Jan I was thinking of a "finish that GB pin a GB setting on the Doom shelf and finish it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2021)

Reduce, re-use, recycle. Finishing unfinished builds or fixing up our dogs would make the environmentalists happy, not to mention giving me the opportunity to clean up the naughty shelf.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Reduce, re-use, recycle. Finishing unfinished builds or fixing up our dogs would make the environmentalists happy, not to mention giving me the opportunity to clean up the naughty shelf.


Then let's make that one of the early birds.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2021)

Fresh ideas are good guys but I propose that we formalize the process of selecting the next 2 years worth of GB themes after GB 49 starts, maybe in March. We will need to have a theme for GB 50 by its scheduled start date of May 1 which is still a ways off and most of our regular participants have not chimed in on this thread, which might indicate where their head-spaces are at. Between now and May 1, we may get new people who may have interesting ideas, maybe our stashes will change, and others, after realizing that GB 49 is the last one scheduled might begin to think about the next batch.

Good ol' Michael did a great job of polling for the current batch (see thread here) and, since he's no longer with us, I propose that we undertake a similar polling, which I'm willing to organize unless someone is itching to do it. So if that's acceptable, I'll get something going in March, asking for peoples' top 5 picks in a separate thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Fresh ideas are good guys but I propose that we formalize the process of selecting the next 2 years worth of GB themes after GB 49 starts, maybe in March. We will need to have a theme for GB 50 by its scheduled start date of May 1 which is still a ways off and most of our regular participants have not chimed in on this thread, which might indicate where their head-spaces are at. Between now and May 1, we may get new people who may have interesting ideas, maybe our stashes will change, and others, after realizing that GB 49 is the last one scheduled might begin to think about the next batch.
> 
> Good ol' Michael did a great job of polling for the current batch (see thread here) and, since he's no longer with us, *I propose that we undertake a similar polling, which I'm willing to organize unless someone is itching to do it.* So if that's acceptable, I'll get something going in March, asking for peoples' top 5 picks in a separate thread.



I'll drink to that! 🍻


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 2, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> I'll drink to that! 🍻


I'll drink

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Means nothing. You guys will drink to anything!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Means nothing. You guys will drink to anything!


I'm sure you'll get to the point. But really need you to hurry up so I can drink to it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Means nothing. You guys will drink to anything!



That's just rumours, evil such!



Donivanp said:


> I'm sure you'll get to the point. But really need you to hurry up so I can drink to it.



Agree! Preferably before Terry shows up, then we'll get nothing!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Well, let's drink to Terry showing up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, let's drink to Terry showing up!



He can smell the drink two counties away, he'll show up, don't you worry! 😉😆😂🍻


----------



## Soclakit86 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi everyone;

finishing the unfinished build is a good idea.

Otherwise, how about captured planes and then reused ?

This kind of subject can give a wide choice of realization.

Cordially;

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Soclakit86
Anglais s'il vous plait. Je ne comprend pas toute.


----------



## Soclakit86 (Jan 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Soclakit86
> Anglais s'il vous plait. Je ne comprend pas toute.



Sorry i've edit my message sorry


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for the input. We will ask for everyone's top 5 suggestions when we start the poll in March.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 9, 2021)

How about things that fly Underwater?
I have a von Davidson German Sub commander!!!!

Sorry, different section of the forum.......


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2021)

I could do Thunderbird 4 then.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2021)

Or the Flying Sub (FS-1) from the show "Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea"


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2021)

Or things that fly but do not float..................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2021)

............bkack and white only.


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2021)

I vote for subjects that Karl has is in his stash of kits


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2021)

Each of which would be your favourite aircraft.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2021)

Could be !


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok Karl, I'm game

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2021)

I see an EE Lightning so your on ! 

Though send me the Buccaneer i spied and I'll vote for anything you want ....... !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 10, 2021)

How about building a plane with civilian colors and modern conveniences as if you personally owned it? Building a plane and develop your own nose art, paint it your favorite color scheme, and add a passenger seat or your own wet bar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 10, 2021)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> How about building a plane with civilian colors and modern conveniences as if you personally owned it? Building a plane and develop your own nose art, paint it your favorite color scheme, and add a passenger seat or your own wet bar?


A Typhoon with a wet bar. I think [email protected]@@


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 11, 2021)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> How about building a plane with civilian colors and modern conveniences as if you personally owned it? Building a plane and develop your own nose art, paint it your favorite color scheme, and add a passenger seat or your own wet bar?


B model B-17 with the F model nose and engines. Pressurized of course. Bomb bay to be kept for ease of luggage loading. Painted up ‘30’s USAAC trainer scheme.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 11, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> B model B-17 with the F model nose and engines. Pressurized of course. Bomb bay to be kept for ease of luggage loading. Painted up ‘30’s USAAC trainer scheme.


Oh why not make the forward fuselage of a B-36, center of a B-24 and aft of a B-32 with wings of a B-17 and tail of a Bf-110. Let's just finish it out with j-57 jet engines oh let's say 20 of them on tricycle gear on tracks! And paint in Braniff Airlines multi clashing splotch scheme. How much more craziness can we go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 11, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Oh why not make the forward fuselage of a B-36, center of a B-24 and aft of a B-32 with wings of a B-17 and tail of a Bf-110. Let's just finish it out with j-57 jet engines oh let's say 20 of them on tricycle gear on tracks! And paint in Braniff Airlines multi clashing splotch scheme. How much more craziness can we go!


Not too crazy about most of your mods but I’m kinda’ liking the Braniff paint job.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2021)

Hmmm...all those wild aircraft aircraft ideas sounds like candidates for an interwar French Aircraft GB

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2021)

Then we'd have to vote on how ugly each one was !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 11, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Interesting thoughts about the Pacific theater.
> Perhaps go one step further and make it a CBI theater build.
> Quite a range of types of Japanese aircraft as well as Soviet, Italian, Dutch, American and so on.
> Also were quite a few "puppet" states along with the major nations, which would be fun to see.


C-46 flying the Hump?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 11, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Then we'd have to vote on how ugly each one was !


Let's see Geo do his voting process on that! I'm ungler that you, oh yes I am, I am too!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 11, 2021)

I got you both beat.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 11, 2021)

I bet it has nothing on the first plane I built, the indestructible Sopwith Camel. I had so much glue and other junk that it could take a direct hit from a bb gun and remain unscathed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2021)

I'd like to suggest 2 potential builds:

1 - In honor of our official mascot, any aircraft with "13" on it.
2 - The "Terry Build" consisting of only F4F Wildcats


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2021)

Hmmm, could do with another Wildcat to do in overall glossy dark sea blue


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh look, a Martlet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2021)

Well, Terry is our resident Wildcat/Martlet expert/connoisseur....only fitting! 👍🏻

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2021)

Methinks some people are extracting the urine .......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 12, 2021)

How about Army co-operation aircraft. For the RAF you can have the Lysander, Auster, Mustang MK1. LW Herschel 126, Storch. Soviets Polikarpov Po2. You could even stretch a point and have USN Spitfires spotting for the big guns over Normandy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 12, 2021)

Spitfires with stars. Nice.


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Methinks some people are extracting the urine .......................


Yes but truth be told i really do want to do an FAA all over blue Wildcat


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Methinks some people are extracting the urine .......................





rochie said:


> Yes but truth be told i really do want to do an FAA all over blue Wildcat


I just did that, _not _the Wildcat that is....😉😆😂


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2021)

A spitfire with stars - Bob Hope, Jimmy Stewart ???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2021)

<<<SLAM!!!>>>

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 14, 2021)

Everyone has to build Wildcat 13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2021)

"Roger, Buster Two. You're cleared hot for target. Take out those p*ss-taking guys !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 16, 2021)

I like to suggest post war the 50's the 60's the 70's or what ever decade. Anything with in that decade. Militarchy aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> I like to suggest post war the 50's the 60's the 70's or what ever decade. Anything with in that decade. Militarchy aircraft.


50's, 60's and 70's sounds good to me as i have a few kits that will fit


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2021)

rochie said:


> 50's, 60's and 70's sounds good to me as i have a few kits that will fit



You fit in that age group as well....


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2021)

Wanker !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2021)

rochie said:


> Wanker !



Now, now....just because you don't have your usual "customers" do deal with, don't lose all that you've gained through your anger management courses, you've wo(bullshit)rked so hard to get where you are now, remember....1, 2, 3, 4....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 16, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> You fit in that age group as well....


Er, yep


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2021)

Dayum - it appears Jan's been in his cups and is poking the bear.
My money's on Karl for the win!


----------



## dneid (Jan 17, 2021)

Ok, after reading the thread, I've see more than a few ideas I really like. My suggestion in no particular order:
1) WWII Liaison AC - Storch, Lysander, etc
2) I would love see a few jet GBs. 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s even. Yeah, I know we focus on WWII here. But scattering a few jet builds in would be nice.
3) Captured aircraft is a fascinating idea as well
4) Recyled old, un-completed builds is a GREAT idea. I have more than I a few I could resurrect. Ta-152, FW-190D, Swordfish to name a few
5) I have not seen this idea floated yet and it could make for some complicated builds, but what the hell? Damaged birds ranging from minor holes to major holy hell, how did that stay in the air. I just read through Shep Payne's B-17 crash landed thing that came with the early Monogram B-17s. Damned, that is art. Diorama NOT required for the GB, but optional.
6) More PTO focused GB
7) CBI focused GB
8) Japanese birds only GB.

That's my ideas for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2021)

Sounds like you should run the polling and make the selections for the next 2 years given your enthusiasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 17, 2021)

I like the 50s 60s 70s idea. I would build a Vietnam-era Douglas Skyraider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 17, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Sounds like you should run the polling and make the selections for the next 2 years given your enthusiasm.


I'll seconded that nomination!

All in favor sound like sailors, Aye!
All opposed make horse sounds! Nay


----------



## dneid (Jan 17, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Sounds like you should run the polling and make the selections for the next 2 years given your enthusiasm.



Ahhh, hmmmmm, errrrrrr, Hell no! As I learned in my Air Force days, NEVER volunteer for anything. And I mean NEVER. I nominate Don for that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 17, 2021)

dneid said:


> Ok, after reading the thread, I've see more than a few ideas I really like. My suggestion in no particular order:
> 1) WWII Liaison AC - Storch, Lysander, etc
> _*I don't think this has been a Dedicated build yet*_
> 2) I would love see a few jet GBs. 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s even. Yeah, I know we focus on WWII here. But scattering a few jet builds in would be nice.
> ...


*Sound ideas. 
perhaps GB by nanufacturer? Nah, silly idea.
My 2 cents worth!*


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2021)

dneid said:


> 1) WWII Liaison AC - Storch, Lysander, etc


Also within that group, you could include the Bazooka armed Grasshopper and the Panzerfaust armed Bü181.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2021)

dneid said:


> Ahhh, hmmmmm, errrrrrr, Hell no! As I learned in my Air Force days, NEVER volunteer for anything. And I mean NEVER. I nominate Don for that.


A classic from the British army.

sergeant says
"Right i need two volunteers !"

Sergeant also says
"Put your bloody hands down, I'm picking the volunteers !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2021)

On a more serious note how about conflict group builds ?

we'd have to pick pretty major conflicts like Korea, Vietnam etc or even bunch them up like 50's and 60's conflicts or 70's & 80's that way those with kits that cover minor skirmishes like suez etc have more options ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2021)

GB-50 and beyond


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2021)

Search and Rescue


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2021)

Perhaps rotary-wing aircraft of WWII?

This could include auto-gyros and wouldn't have to be ones used operationally, though a good number of rotary-wing types were.


----------



## dneid (Jan 19, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Perhaps rotary-wing aircraft of WWII?
> 
> This could include auto-gyros and wouldn't have to be ones used operationally, though a good number of rotary-wing types were.



Oh, I like that idea.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 19, 2021)

How many rotary wing aircraft of WWII are there, and more importantly, how many are kits? See my suggestion for any helicopter or vertical take off aircraft.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 19, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Perhaps rotary-wing aircraft of WWII?
> 
> This could include auto-gyros and wouldn't have to be ones used operationally, though a good number of rotary-wing types were.


Not to be a party pooper, but, how many kits are out there? How many kits have EVER been done? I think it would possibly have intrest if there were any kits. It might make a side split build but whirrly birds kits start really coming into being for Vietnam. Just one or two Korea. But a helicopter build open season would make more sense. My not so humble opinion.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2021)

The Japanese operated an Autogyro, the Kayaba Ka-1 and Ka-2 - both appear available in 1/48 scale.
The Germans operated the Focke-Achgelis Fa223 - it's available in a variety of scales.
Same for the Flettner Fl282, which is available in several scales.
The Fa330 is available in various scales, it was an auotogyro used by the Kreigsmarine.
The WNF342 autogyro only had four prototypes, none were used operationally, but kits are available for it.

The US, Britain, Soviet Union and Canada all had either Autogyros, Helicopters or both - there seems to be quite a few kits available, even for the experimental types.

*edit* Just did a quick check on the Soviet types available and I found kits for the KSKR-2 and the Kamov A-7-3a and A-7bis.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 20, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The Japanese operated an Autogyro, the Kayaba Ka-1 and Ka-2 - both appear available in 1/48 scale.
> The Germans operated the Focke-Achgelis Fa223 - it's available in a variety of scales.
> Same for the Flettner Fl282, which is available in several scales.
> The Fa330 is available in various scales, it was an auotogyro used by the Kreigsmarine.
> ...


I sit corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 20, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> I sit corrected.



No whirlybirds!!!!!!!!!!!
The US didn't pot one into active service until 1945.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2021)

Don't forget Prototype/What If


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2021)

The US was using the Sikorsky R-4 in the CBI, spring of '44 onward for ferrying parts and wounded.

The Kellet KD-1 was in use in the 1930's, both by the US Army and in the civil sector and was copied by Kayaba as the Ka-GO.

So while these noisey things weren't as prevalent in WWII as they were in Korea (and later), they were there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2021)

Here'd be a interesting build, "Truly Horrible Aircraft of WW2"

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)

Sounds really interesting.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 21, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Sounds really interesting.



But are there kits of the horribilests?


----------



## bdefen (Jan 21, 2021)

If not, horrification from scratch. Happens by accident, maybe it's an enriching experience when done on purpose.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 22, 2021)

Sooooo... I'm really hoping that GB-50 will end up being "In service for 50 years"; and I've tentatively picked a kit of a plane I've always liked. It's 15% off this weekend only. Do I buy it? I have 8 kits that I bought this past year all with the best of intentions to build. But I can save $9!!!! 

 Capt. Vick
is not allowed to goad me into buying it, someone else has to.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 22, 2021)

We're not polling for GB 50 and beyond til March so can't help you with your decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 26, 2021)

PlasticHero said:


> Sooooo... I'm really hoping that GB-50 will end up being "In service for 50 years"; and I've tentatively picked a kit of a plane I've always liked. It's 15% off this weekend only. Do I buy it? I have 8 kits that I bought this past year all with the best of intentions to build. But I can save $9!!!!
> 
> Capt. Vick
> is not allowed to goad me into buying it, someone else has to.


Buy, buy, buy, BUY! Hehe HAHAHA HoHOHO, to the funny farm we go........


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 26, 2021)

Open build, military aviation any time any where! Just has to be in a military use.......... see I have lost it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 27, 2021)

Howabout "Development"?
Some of the weird and wonderful things done to aircraft as "tests" to "improve"!
Didn't have to work or be put into service. Maybe used in New AC years down the track!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 27, 2021)

How about "WWII Designs in Post War Use" such as the P-82 Twin Mustang, P-80 Shooting Star, or some of the later Corsairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 28, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> How about "WWII Designs in Post War Use" such as the P-82 Twin Mustang, P-80 Shooting Star, or some of the later Corsairs


Like, like, like.
B-36


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 28, 2021)

Folded like fresh laundry...





The damaged box was $5 off, but the parts that count are fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 9, 2021)

1942. Many battles happened in 1942 across the globe. It held many turning points in the war. From Midway in the Pacific to North Africa and on to Stalingrad. The Channel Dash etc... The USAAF started building an offensive force and started early bombing runs. It gives everyone a wide selection to choose from Catus Air Force on beyond.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 9, 2021)

Not a bad idea


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2021)

'42 battles would be good.
In the Pacific there certainly was a lot going on!
Including the cleanup of Pearl Harbor!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 10, 2021)

All,

Before launching the poll for the next bunch of builds, lets agree on a few basic GB parameters:

1) Should GB's remain in the same schedule format (i.e 4 month duration with a 1 month overlap)?
2) Should we do away with split builds and focus on single subjects?
3) Should we stick with a 2 year planning cycle?
4) Other suggestions

Your input is important so let's hear it. Respond 1 y or n, 2 y or n, 3 y or n. Majority of votes for each question will set the tone for the next batch

I vote 1y, 2y, 3y, 4 none.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2021)

1) Y
2)Y
3)Y
4)None


----------



## PlasticHero (Feb 10, 2021)

1 Y; 2 Y; 3 Y; 4 I completely understand this is WWII focused, but I see a lot of non WWII items in recent purchases. If we go with a single subject, a build can be either a campaign or theme. A campaign will be limited to a certain time and place while a theme can be construed as any era. An example of a theme would be any twin engine fighter. This would allow the gadfly segment to participate on a wider scale. I've built planes from Eindecker to F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2021)

1.Y
2.Y
3.Y 
4.Nope!
I've built the lot as well, rags to bunsen burners. 
Limiting to WWII is not a problem, we just jump in when we see an opening.
Although I just couldn't find a taker for my PR-XIX so it turned out to be a good time for it.
I don't have any more 1/48th in a Stash! Just an F-9F-8, FJ-4 and another Helicopter which is a NO!


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 10, 2021)

Wasn’t there a suggestion about an Edourd build?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2021)

Patience young Padawan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 10, 2021)

Sorry.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 11, 2021)

1y
2n
3y
4none


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks guys, good inputs



PlasticHero said:


> 1 Y; 2 Y; 3 Y; 4 I completely understand this is WWII focused, but I see a lot of non WWII items in recent purchases. If we go with a single subject, a build can be either a campaign or theme. A campaign will be limited to a certain time and place while a theme can be construed as any era. An example of a theme would be any twin engine fighter. This would allow the gadfly segment to participate on a wider scale. I've built planes from Eindecker to F-16.



That's easily accommodated in the current format and there are already precedents so no issues. If we get enough people to vote in agreement with this theme then it will be on of the builds.

So far, it looks like split builds are not popular. Hopefully we will hear from others.


----------



## dneid (Feb 11, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> 1942. Many battles happened in 1942 across the globe. It held many turning points in the war. From Midway in the Pacific to North Africa and on to Stalingrad. The Channel Dash etc... The USAAF started building an offensive force and started early bombing runs. It gives everyone a wide selection to choose from Catus Air Force on beyond.



I like this idea. So much happening all through 1942. As Churchill said, "the end of the beginning".


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 11, 2021)

I like the splits when we pull up tight specific time frames. BoF BoB etc... two to four months that can be quite tight on.makes and model types. It then gives alternative when you don't have anything to ware to the ball.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2021)

Looking for input from 

 Airframes
, 

 T Bolt
, 

 Wayne Little
, 

 Bustedwing
, 

 rochie
, 

 Jock Tamson
, 

 Mainly28s
, 

 Soclakit86
, 

 vikingBerserker
, 

 fastmongrel
, 

 dneid
, 
B
 bdefen
, 

 GrauGeist
, 

 Ralph Haus
, 

 Davecww1
, 

 Totalize


to the questions here: GB-50 and beyond. If you plan on participating in future GBs and want to influence how these are structured then please provide your responses. Once we agree on the structure, a separate thread will be started to finalize theme selections based on input from members.


----------



## rochie (Feb 12, 2021)

1y
2y
3y
4 none

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2021)

1y
2y
3y
4 none

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 12, 2021)

1y
2y
3y
4 I wouldn't mind doing a GB now and then that's outside of the ww2 time frame or that at least is subject suck as say "Twin Engine" for example, with no time line

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 12, 2021)

I agree Glenn some more none WW2 themes would be great

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 12, 2021)

And maybe it's just me but there for awhile it seemed every other GB was BoB, I don't mind BoB but it needs to be one a year at most!. Just me saying. I'd like more open builds like the 1942 or the 60's or the Pacific.


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 12, 2021)

1 Y
2 Y
3 Y
4 So far I think it's great the way it is.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks for the input guys. Great stuff. Regarding the "other" comments, these so far are more related to the GB themes, which we'll deal with when the poll comes out. Right now, I just wanted to see if there was a drive to change the format and, so far, there's general agreement that we should stick with the same schedule, renewing every 2 years, and with the majority saying split GB's should be binned.


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 12, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Great stuff. Regarding the "other" comments, these so far are more related to the GB themes, which we'll deal with when the poll comes out. Right now, I just wanted to see if there was a drive to change the format and, so far, there's general agreement that we should stick with the same schedule, renewing every 2 years, and with the majority saying split GB's should be binned.



The only thing I could say about the split builds is there have been a few where I would of had to buy a kit to fit the category but because of the second option I had a kit in my stash.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2021)

Do you want to change your vote?


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 12, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Do you want to change your vote?



No I'm good with it.


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 12, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Looking for input from
> 
> Airframes
> ,
> ...






fubar57 said:


> 1) Y
> 2)Y
> 3)Y
> 4)None





rochie said:


> 1y
> 2y
> 3y
> 4 none





Airframes said:


> 1y
> 2y
> 3y
> 4 none



Agreed with the three above


----------



## dneid (Feb 12, 2021)

1) Y
2) Y
3) Y
4) Occasional jet, heli type things would be most appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2021)

dneid said:


> 1) Y
> 2) Y
> 3) Y
> 4) Occasional jet, heli type things would be most appreciated



4) If they get enough votes then sure. Everyone will get a chance to suggest subjects when we do the poll.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2021)

le_steph40 said:


> Agreed with the three above



Thanks Steph. Sorry I missed you on the call for input. I thought you had voted already.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 12, 2021)

Me moh me, dont forgot me. Me uoow me call me my Carter


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry, should have been in sooner, same line as most others......

1. Y
2. Y
3. Y
4. None 

Let's see how the suggestions flow and tally....


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2021)

The results so far:


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 13, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> The results so far:
> 
> View attachment 612494




Oh man, I think my brain has gone into lockdown ! I must have read the poll wrong or before my morning coffee. I'd like to see the split builds stay even though 2 votes looks like a crushing defeat ! Please change my # 2 to a N if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2021)

You got it Graham.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 13, 2021)

And now I don't feel so lonely.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 13, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> The only thing I could say about the split builds is there have been a few where* I would of had to buy a kit to fit the category* but because of the second option I had a kit in my stash.



So you are intimating you don't BUY your kits??????
I for one would like to know how this works!
Not Buying kits is an interesting concept mate


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 13, 2021)

N4521U said:


> So you are intimating you don't BUY your kits??????
> I for one would like to know how this works!
> Not Buying kits is an interesting concept mate



I win them in hi-stakes poker games ! I have a pretty good stash of kits but they are all 1:72 scale Luftwaffe. I had to buy some to participate in a couple of group builds, Saab Draken and Spitfire for example. It is nice to build something different now and then though. When I figure out how to get them for free I will surely let you know. I think your Government works the same as ours, there's got to be an angle in there somewhere !


----------



## Mainly28s (Feb 14, 2021)

Very late, but
1) Y
2) N
3) Y
4) Not too bothered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2021)

Split builders not dead yet.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 14, 2021)

They stole the election we've won we want a recount. Oh sorry I seem to have gone off the deep end there. It's the cold.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Feb 14, 2021)

I like to explain to the wife that I HAVE to get a new kit because I didn't already have one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2021)

As long as you tell her its a different kit from the others, you should be good. Its when she looks at the stash and asks why you have eight Spitfires, that's when you start sweating

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2021)

Stack the boxes random not in groups, some upside down, she'll never get it!

I just need to know what we're doing for GP50, so I can find one that fits in and BUY it!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2021)

1. Y
2. N
3. Y
4 Nothing to add

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm hoping GB 50 is for zombies - builds that are back from the dead, started but never finished. Thanks Jeff. Recorded.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I'm hoping GB 50 is for zombies - builds that are back from the dead, started but never finished. Thanks Jeff. Recorded.



I have a number of choices for a GB like this!!!!!!
6 in fact!


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 14, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> As long as you tell here its a different kit from the others, you should be good. Its when she looks at the stash and asks why you have eight Spitfires, that's when you start sweating



Ok so it may fighting dirty " You can only wear one pair of shoes at a time" !!!


----------



## PlasticHero (Feb 14, 2021)

fubar57
, Oh, I'm honest; "Hun, a clipped wing Griffin is completely different from a Mk V."


----------



## N4521U (Feb 15, 2021)

PlasticHero said:


> fubar57
> , Oh, I'm honest; "Hun, a clipped wing Griffin is completely different from a Mk V."



She nods.
and behind your back it's Bwaaaahaaaahaaaa!


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

PlasticHero said:


> fubar57
> , Oh, I'm honest; "Hun, a clipped wing Griffin is completely different from a Mk V."


You take out an empty Monogram B-36 box, I'm gonna sell it or swap it. Then you came back with it packed full. I couldn't get anything for it. Four new kits

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 15, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> You take out an empty Monogram B-36 box, I'm gonna sell it or swap it. Then you came back with it packed full. I couldn't get anything for it. Four new kits



Good tip, I usually put my empty boxes in the recycling. I'm definitely going to save my Me 323 and Bv 222 boxes now !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> As long as you tell here its a different kit from the others, you should be good. Its when she looks at the stash and asks why you have eight Spitfires, that's when you start sweating


Only 8 Spits? Really?


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 16, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Only 8 Spits? Really?


Heck I have 37 F-4's does that count?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2021)

No, you need to see a therapist !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2021)

I meant that number sounded low

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 16, 2021)

Airframes said:


> No, you need to see a therapist !!!


I need a wings worth


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 16, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> I meant that number sounded low


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2021)

Final call for the format input. It looks like we will:

1) continue with the current schedule of 4 month GB durations with one month of overlap.
2) no longer have split builds
3) continue with a 2 year (8 Group Build) planning cycle.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 18, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Final call for the format input. It looks like we will:
> 
> 1) continue with the current schedule of 4 month GB durations with one month of overlap.
> 2) no longer have split builds
> ...


Here let me make a bunch of fictional accounts and then they can vote also.


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 18, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Here let me make a bunch of fictional accounts and then they can vote also.



It was stolen from us !


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 18, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> It was stolen from us !


Yeah, what he said. It was rigged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2021)

I'll leave it to you to find 7 votes in Alabama.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 18, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I'll leave it to you to find 7 votes in Alabama.


Alabama, Now that just too easy!


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 18, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Alabama, Now that just too easy!



I'll check the creek behind my house tomorrow.......you just never know !


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 26, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> I'll check the creek behind my house tomorrow.......you just never know !


Well, Well? Did you dig any up? That is a graveyard back there ain't it?


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 26, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Well, Well? Did you dig any up? That is a graveyard back there ain't it?



Nada ! Zippo ! Zilch ! I'm sure they were there, must have been stolen, lots of tiny footprints.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 26, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> Nada ! Zippo ! Zilch ! I'm sure they were there, must have been stolen, lots of tiny footprints.


Your not digging deep enough. Think Backhoe


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 27, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Your not digging deep enough. Think Backhoe



Well the truth is, I haven't ventured down there since my kids threw a frizbee over the fence 20 years ago. The next time I plan on climbing down there will be to save the War Dept on the price of a funeral !!


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 27, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> Well the truth is, I haven't ventured down there since my kids threw a frizbee over the fence 20 years ago. The next time I plan on climbing down there will be to save the War Dept on the price of a funeral !!


Well, ok, I guess that just means we're throwing in the towel. Back to you Andy!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 27, 2021)

As long as it's Heavies for #50!
I just splurged for a 1/72nd Airfix B-17G!!
Gone are the days of Reason on pricing!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 27, 2021)

N4521U said:


> As long as it's Heavies for #50!
> I just splurged for a 1/72nd Airfix B-17G!!
> Gone are the days of Reason on pricing!!!


Reason, really, you want reason? Just you give me a reason!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 27, 2021)

Seems most Davidsons were from the Colonies!
I'm working on Spit number 6 for GB49.
Number 7 will be, no doubt in the next lot!!!!
Unless I cark it before it comes up.
So, look at the watch swing....... slowly from side...................to ............................side
"we will do a Heavy Hitters" Gb as number............ fif.........ty...........................y e s ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 1, 2021)

Highest medal winners. Any aircraft WWII as long as someone on the crew won the nation's highest medal. Medal of Honor, Victory Cross, Iron Cross crossed swords so on and so forth....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 1, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Highest medal winners. Any aircraft WWII as long as someone on the crew won the nation's highest medal. Medal of Honor, Victory Cross, Iron Cross crossed swords so on and so forth....



I could go for that!

*Only LESS than two months to decide!
GB50 would start My 1st!*


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes should we get a poll going ?

I am at a loose end these days being on furlough so I dont mind running it if nobody else wants to do it ?

How shall we procede, every one adds 5 themes, most popular ones win like last time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't have any idea what you just said Karl, but it sounded smart and like you knew what you said so I figured it must be ok till I know different and then it will be too late so let's do it


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Karl, thanks for offering. I did say a few times that I would formalize a poll in March and I still plan to do so. Still LOTS of time. It's not like we need 2 months to decide this but I will start one this week.

We will poll for the next 8 GB's and, yes, I was thinking that everyone would throw in their top 5 picks. Picks with the most repeats are automatically chosen and, if we don't get 8 without tied single votes, we'll run a tie breaker poll on the remainder to round out the 8 subjects. We won't be doing split builds this time around so the method that Michael used to split up the choices won't be needed.

I would also like to recommend that the poll be only open to those who intend to participate.

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2021)

good stuff, i'll leave it to your good self then.
just ask if you need me to help with anything !


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Cook some burgers!


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 3, 2021)

Can we have BACON on the burgers?


----------



## Bustedwing (Mar 3, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Can we have BACON on the burgers?


 Yes, bacon, it's gotta be crisp though and no processed cheeze slices, get Montery Jack or go home !!


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2021)

Bustedwing said:


> Yes, bacon, it's gotta be crisp though and no processed cheeze slices, get Montery Jack or go home !!


I use smoked applewood cheese !


----------



## Bustedwing (Mar 3, 2021)

rochie said:


> I use smoked applewood cheese !


 Well any cheese is good as long as it's not that Kraft floppy McDonaldesque type fake stuff !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 3, 2021)

Snd apple wood smoked BACON!


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 3, 2021)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2021)

Looks like we're Cookin now!!!!

So looks lije;
1. Heavy hitters, is always a good one.
2. MoH, or Highest award pilots!
3. Carrier aircraft.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2021)

I have nothing for the first two, might have something for 3


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Wait for it Bill. There will be a separate thread and we'll want 5 suggestions from everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 3, 2021)

AND BACON


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Wait for it Bill. There will be a separate thread and we'll want 5 suggestions from everyone.



Sorry.... too much time on my hands.
I'll go in to the garage and do some other work!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 3, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Sorry.... too much time on my hands.
> I'll go in to the garage and do some other work!


OH NO MR. BILL, DON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Mar 3, 2021)

As suggested, the cleaning up of the shelf of no return, eager starts that ground to a halt category sounds a bit intriguing. Radial engine Datsun 510 painted up like a Zero perhaps ?
Anyone know where I can get decals of Bacon ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

OK guys, the official thread for gathering ideas has been posted here: Group Build 2021 to 2023 Call for Input

Please use that one to submit your ideas for the next 8 GBs


----------



## N4521U (Jan 20, 2022)

Well................. GB51 was to be an F-35B of the MMFA-211 Sqn (Wake Island Defenders) aboard the HMS Queen Elizabeth II.
This was the same Sqn I did the two Davidson F4-F's of Wake Island
Ordered the Kittyhawk kit 23 June, 2021.......... from China
It arrived yesterday, 20 Jan, 2022.
Not bad, just 7 months! 
Covid has a lot to answer for.
Now it'll be a Start 2 Finish........!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2022)

The guy in the row boat must have been pretty tired after that delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 21, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> The guy in the row boat must have been pretty tired after that delivery.


He did not have oars! That would have cost more in shipping!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

